# Does this 1/64” 5C Collet Look Right?



## erikmannie (Mar 31, 2021)

I have never seen a 1/64” 5C collet before today, but I received this directly from Shars today and it does not have a hole in the center.

I also received the 1/32” 5C collet shown in the photo. The hole in that one seems a little large, but the 3 lines (that come together to clamp the work) are more narrow than on the 1/16” Crawford collet shown.

I am making this post to see if anybody knows if Shars forgot to drill the 1/64” hole.

If anybody has a 1/64” 5C collet, please post a picture of it.


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 31, 2021)

It may look like there is a hole drilled in the center, but I put on my 5X glasses, and those 3 corners come together at a 120° corner on the 1/64” collet.


----------



## KevinM (Mar 31, 2021)

erikmannie said:


> It may look like there is a hole drilled in the center, but I put on my 5X glasses, and those 3 corners come together at a 120° corner on the 1/64” collet


0.0156" is not very big.  It works like drill chuck.


----------



## DavidR8 (Mar 31, 2021)

What happens when you put in a 1/64 drill bit shank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 31, 2021)

DavidR8 said:


> What happens when you put in a 1/64 drill bit shank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I won’t have time to do anything in my shop until the weekend. This will be first on the list.


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 31, 2021)

KevinM said:


> 0.0156" is not very big.  It works like drill chuck.



You are probably correct.


----------



## KevinM (Mar 31, 2021)

erikmannie said:


> You are probably correct.


I'm curious why you would need one that small.  That is smaller than a #78 drill bit.


----------



## erikmannie (Mar 31, 2021)

KevinM said:


> I'm curious why you would need one that small.  That is smaller than a #78 drill bit.



I would not have ordered one that small except the trays that I ordered had that size marked. I was just being a completionist.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 1, 2021)

Even a 1/32" collet would be of little use, except possibly to a clock/watch maker.


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 1, 2021)

I’m picturing you turning a 1/64 piece of stock on your 16” lathe


----------



## silence dogood (Apr 1, 2021)

Good excuse to buy a watchmakers lathe.  That way your  collets can go down to 0.3mm.


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 1, 2021)

The 1/64" collet looks OK but the collet to the right of it appears to be mismarked.  It looks a lot closer to a 1/8".  The one on the left doesn't look right either but it may just be the lighting.


----------



## graham-xrf (Apr 1, 2021)

erikmannie said:


> I would not have ordered one that small except the trays that I ordered had that size marked. I was just being a completionist.


"Completionist". I love the new word. I struggle to be successful at it.
It's a special, subtle sort of full options, "have the whole set" kind of OCD!


----------



## brino (Apr 1, 2021)

graham-xrf said:


> "Completionist". I love the new word. I struggle to be successful at it.



I now just say "Monk".
....and somehow my wife agrees!
-brino


----------



## SLK001 (Apr 1, 2021)

I'd say it is missing a hole.  Compared to the 1/32" right beside it, the hole should be 1/2 as large.


----------



## matthewsx (Apr 1, 2021)

I'd say it's an emergency collet that can be sized as needed.


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 1, 2021)

matthewsx said:


> I'd say it's an emergency collet that can be sized as needed.



I also think that it is an emergency collet that they marked 1/64”. I don’t know if you can tell from the photo, but the area around the center has a different surface finish which may be interpreted as a non-hardened area that one can drill into.

The Shars collets were $6.93 each + shipping. I will stop before I post something bad about Chinese products, although I will note that the 1/64” collet is marked Shars, and the 1/32” one has no marking. All 118 of the Crawford collets have consistent markings.


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 1, 2021)

The emergency collets that I have seen have three holes for pins on the slots so the collet can be securely tightened for machining without closing the slots.


----------



## Weldingrod1 (Apr 1, 2021)

Crud. 1/16" is my smallest! And I'm out of holes to.put them in :-(

Must resist!

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## erikmannie (Apr 1, 2021)

RJSakowski said:


> The emergency collets that I have seen have three holes for pins on the slots so the collet can be securely tightened for machining without closing the slots.



You are correct. Not an emergency collet.


----------



## projectnut (Apr 2, 2021)

I believe it's one that didn't get finished properly.  If you look at the pictures of a 1/64" collet on their website the hole is well defined.  Here's a link to that collet on their website:






						1/64" 5C Collet
					

Shars Tool




					www.shars.com
				




If you click on the down arrow under the pictures there's one more with a straight on view of the face.  There's obviously a hole bored in the face.


----------



## jwmelvin (Apr 2, 2021)

Here's what my 1/64" and 1/32" collets look like, for comparison:


----------

